
The super clicky IBM Model F buckling spring keyboard is coming back - gribbits
http://www.popularmechanics.com/ibm-model-f-keyboard-buckling-spring
======
twobyfour
Man, I hope nobody in my office likes these things. As if open offices aren't
loud enough without every keystroke sounding like a firecracker.

